# Sports forum.



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there any chance of having a sports sub forum,my personal favourites are darts and mma,these threads can get lost quite quickly in the general forum.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AleisterCrowley said:


> Is there any chance of having a sports sub forum,my personal favourites are darts and mma,these threads can get lost quite quickly in the general forum.


We're actually curently discussion introducing an MMA section.

Rgearding sports in general, feel free to create a poll for people to vote on...we're always keen to see what people want


----------

